# New Base for Bosch 1617/1618



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Thought I'd throw this out there with all the discussion going around about above table/below table height adjustment ...
apparently Bosch has put out a new Base - RA1165 - about $50 US - that adds above table height adjustment to the 1617 or 1618 series routers - I had wanted above table adjustment for my soon to be new router purchase, so now the 1617evspk combo is back in the running again! hmmm ....


----------



## 3dguy (Feb 4, 2006)

if you buy the 1617 now(later model) you don't have to buy the ra1165 because there is already a hole for the adjustment. it does however allow you to leave your fixed base with the plate and not have to unscrew the fixed base which is convienent. fyi the ra 1165 is the same thing as the latest fixed base minus theplate and handles.


----------

